# installing compiz 'n' getting the eye candy desktop.



## SUKHI99 (Dec 12, 2007)

hi!
i hv installed ubuntu 7.10 gusty gibbon. and i hv also enabled ati restricted driver graphics ......
now when ever i try to get visual effects i.e., system>preference>appearance>visual effects> when i click on normal or extra i got this error:
the composite extention is not available.

now what i hv to do to get 3d desktop.
plz any one help me??


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 12, 2007)

Can you post the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf here?


----------



## SUKHI99 (Dec 12, 2007)

as i hv installed ubuntu first time 'n' also linux. i totally a newbie in linux so plz tell me how should i get this  "contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf" plz tell me 'n' sorry if i asking u silly questions


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 12, 2007)

Oke, open up Nautilus(file browser), the one you click 'Home' and go to /etc/X11 folder. Open up the file called 'xorg.conf', click on it, it will open in a Text Editor, press Ctrl+A in the open file, copy and paste here in the reply.

Make sure you enclose the contents in the Quote tag.
Eg:





> ...all your content here...


----------



## SUKHI99 (Dec 12, 2007)

how i hv to use quoteplz also tell me this
also i tried to install  ati driver which i hv downloaded but when i type " su " at terminal it doesn't provide me the  authentication it gave me a message "failure"


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 12, 2007)

[QU OTE].....contents here......[/QUOTE]

Remove the space from the first QUOTE.


----------



## SUKHI99 (Dec 12, 2007)

here it is!....



> # xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
> #
> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
> # values from the debconf database.
> ...


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 12, 2007)

```
sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
```
 Now You can access from System -> Preferences -> Advance Desktop Effect .. To enable Effects right Click on Desktop click on Change Desktop Background under Visual Effects tab select the desktop effects  Use advance setting to enable extar plugins


----------



## SUKHI99 (Dec 12, 2007)

yeah i type code given by u at terminal .'n' the result is:



> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> Reading state information... Done
> E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 12, 2007)

^^ Make sure that all the options under Ubuntu Software , 3rd Part Software , Updates are checked .. To check all the options open Software Location : -=*Services System -> Administration -> Software Sources*


----------



## SUKHI99 (Dec 12, 2007)

yeah it works..after checking all the options i hv given the command told by u 'n' it looks as it install the compiz. now i try after reboot.


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 12, 2007)

Hitboxx said:
			
		

> [QU OTE].....contents here......


Remove the space from the first QUOTE.[/quote]

[CODE ][/CODE]Its should be code not quote


----------



## SUKHI99 (Dec 12, 2007)

oh after doing evreything...when i go to visual effects>'n' try to enable it told that 
" the composite extention is not available."
BUT i got a new option in System>preference>advanced desktop effects settings


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 12, 2007)

^^ Post Screenshot btw you should select CUstom option under Appearances *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/3915/Screenshot.png


----------



## SUKHI99 (Dec 12, 2007)

*www.imgx.org/public/viewset/1599

here it is.....


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 12, 2007)

Hmm Strange .. try pressing alt+f2 and type *compiz --replace*  also do customize the system it looks bad  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74018


----------



## SUKHI99 (Dec 12, 2007)

it show....



> Checking for Xgl: not present.
> No whitelisted driver found
> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity


----------



## praka123 (Dec 12, 2007)

so,fglrx driver for ati is looking for xgl.remove xserver-xgl package using synaptic manager(in menu system>admin>synaptic).
check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to make sure that AIGLX is loaded(which in this case,i think doesnot)
then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to add a new line:
press alt+f2 to get run dialogue box.inside run:

```
gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```
now add below line to a new line at the end section "serverlayout"

```
Option "AIGLX" "true"
```
now section "serverlayout" should look like:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
Identifier "Default Layout"
screen "Default Screen"
Inputdevice "Generic Keyboard"
Inputdevice "Configured Mouse"
[b][u]Option "AIGLX" "true"[/b][/u]
```
save and restart X server (ctrl+alt+backspace) or gdm(sudo /etc/init.d/gdm force-reload)
Hope it fixes.reply!


----------



## SUKHI99 (Dec 12, 2007)

hi! i hv done all u said but nothing happened 'n' error is same as it was "the composite extention is not available."

here r the xorg.conf


> # xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
> #
> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
> # values from the debconf database.
> ...



'n' here r the screenshots....


> *www.imgx.org/public/viewset/1602


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Dec 12, 2007)

The solution is in the error itself....In your xorg.conf file change
Option "Composite" "0"
to
Option "Composite" "1"


----------



## SUKHI99 (Dec 12, 2007)

ok the file hv been saved after chaning 0 to 1
now the problem is that desktop effects can not be enabled.

*www.imagehosting.com/show.php/1446131_Screenshot5.png.html


here is the screenshot which show.......
*www.imagehosting.com/show.php/1446105_Screenshot4.png.html

another problem  comes up plz solve this


----------



## praka123 (Dec 12, 2007)

@wtf? 0 means enabled! 
remove that line and add below lines above section "screen" try,

```
Section "Extensions"
    Option "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```
I feel that you are using 2D driver for ATi cards.u shud make sure u have installed proprietary "fglrx" drivers.see below link:
*ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#ATI_users_and_Compiz


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Dec 12, 2007)

^^^
0 means false....or disabled
post the output of "compiz --replace" from the command-line


----------



## SUKHI99 (Dec 13, 2007)

i hvn't installed any driver of ati manually it is every thing installed by ubuntu itself. but when ever i try to install my driver i.e., " ati-driver-installer-8.37.6-x86.x86_64.run " at terminal after typing     su ati-driver..................
it says that authentication is failure " even after giving the right password.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 13, 2007)

su doesn't work, try sudo. Ubuntu's ATi drivers won't give you effects, so get the Envy script and install it.


----------



## SUKHI99 (Dec 14, 2007)

hi back after the ExAmS>>>>only first exam is held>>>>final exam >>more ahead
so after installing the ati driver with the help of 


> *ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#ATI_users_and_Compiz


  i also get the answer from the machine that >>the desktop effects can't be enabled.
i'm posting some screenshots of the current situation plz help me with this,


> *www.imagehosting.com/show.php/1450700_Screenshot.png.html
> *www.imagehosting.com/show.php/1450705_Screenshot1.png.html
> *www.imagehosting.com/show.php/1450709_Screenshot2.png.html
> *www.imagehosting.com/show.php/1450713_Screenshot3.png.html


i wanna ask u onething that am i choosing the right driver? plz pay attention towards this.

'n' here is the Compiz Manager wrapper script 
check if something wrong 'n' plz make me right 'n' let me feel the 3d desktop .



> #!/bin/sh
> # Compiz Manager wrapper script
> #
> # Copyright (c) 2007 Kristian Lyngstøl <kristian@bohemians.org>
> ...


'n' if u need xorg conifg i can also post here...
so plz plz help me
till evening i'm studying abt my exam which is tomorrow

'n' this is the result of "  compiz --replace " command ,also see if something wrong 


> No whitelisted driver found
> SKIP_CHECKS is yes, so continuing despite problems.
> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
> Trying again with indirect rendering:
> ...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 14, 2007)

Use Envy.


----------



## SUKHI99 (Dec 17, 2007)

oh finally got the compiz running with the help of u guys 'n' also ubuntu wiki 
now plz tellme regrading using it means how to control,making fire ,water drops etc.
how to make a cube coz for cuse there shld be atleast 4 desktops ?isn't it? 'n' i hv two desktop options  in ubuntu 7.10Gutsy Gibbon
reflecting background 'n' so on in swithcing case 
-*WT is the SUPER key *i don't coem to understand plz tell me the all control of keyboard or mouse to work effeciently with the compiz


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Install compizconfig-settings-manager
It allows you to configure each n every plugin of compiz
for 4 desktops:
open compizconfig, Go to General Options->Desktop Size
change horizontal virtual styles and no. of desktops to 4.
u can also set it to 3 for a prism
The Super Key is the Windows key.


----------



## SUKHI99 (Dec 17, 2007)

Now everything is fine  on the track


----------

